
Remove.bg – Remove Image Background - westoque
https://www.remove.bg/
======
Nadya
This actually worked extremely well on a few images - with only some minor
cleanup being needed for an image to be "usable".

Here's an example: [https://vgy.me/vyqGV7.png](https://vgy.me/vyqGV7.png)

There's a bit of black smudge between the two women and a bit of the hair of
the doctor on the bottom left was removed. A tiny portion of the woman's face
on the right was removed but would be easy enough to fix. A tiny bit of the
doctor's shoulder was removed but that's understandable given the contrast
between it and the wall.

Saving 90% of the time and manually doing 10% of the cleanup is bloody
amazing.

------
alok-g
Giving good results as such. It's struggling with hair, unsurprisingly. I
noted that it removes all my hair below the ears where people typically do not
have it, so may be under-represented in the training data.

------
huangc10
Great tool. This should be upvoted more. Tuxa, I'd love to discuss more about
this tool with you. I'll shoot you an email when I'm free later.

------
londons_explore
Gave decent results for me.

I'm guessing it cost quite a bit of time+money to build this?

~~~
Tuxa
Time, primarily

------
russh
All my images failed. They were not portraits.

------
tinus_hn
Cool! But how do you expect to earn money?

------
taesu
failed pretty bad on a group picture (15 people)

~~~
Tuxa
It was primarily trained on portrait shots. So not many samples with groups of
people. May change in the future.

------
popotamonga
failed terribly on 5 different images gave up

~~~
HereBeBeasties
Tried this on ten different portraits, worked perfectly on all of them.

